# Furry mamas/Anthrocon attendees?



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Surely we have some furries here at MDC?
Anyone going to Anthrocon 2010?
I live in Pittsburgh so I will be going. I guess I'm a "scaly" because my costume is a dragon. I'm hoping to have a different one done for next year, a full fursuit so I can be in the parade.
I can't spend the whole weekend at the con, being a homeschooling mom to 2 kids and all that, but I am planning to at least go to the parade and the masuerade, and hopefully a dance, and of course check out the merch and art rooms.
It would be great to meet up with a fellow MDC'er while there!

Jen

(Zelda, the dragon with matches)


----------

